# عايزة اجابة مقنعة و صريحة !!



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مايو 2012)

*و أنا قاعدة فى أمانة الله .. أحد أصدقائى كلمنى و صوته فى منتهى الأكتئاب ... مالك يا فلان ؟؟ مخنوق اوى يا شقاوة !! طيب ليه يا بابا ؟؟ الحياة بقت مملة أوى .... ما أنا عارفة انها مملة بس أكيد فيها حاجة حلوة تخلينا باقيين عليها و عايشينها !! .... طيب قوليلى انتى ايه الحاجة دى ؟؟ :act19: 
أنا تنحت  :shutup22:و سألت نفسى بجد هو ايه اللى فى الحياة دى يشجعنا أننا نعيشها ؟؟ كلنا عايشين فى روتين قاتل مابين دراسة أو شغل أو البيت .. بنشوف نفس الشخصيات .. و حتى التغيير أوقات مبقاش له طعم ؟؟!!  :dntknw:

فقولت أسألكم لعل و عسى ألاقى إجبة مقنعة :thnk0001: ...
السؤال ببساطة .... أحنا عايشين ليه ؟؟ أيه فى الحياة يستحق أننا نصحى كل يوم بتلهف أننا نعيشها عشانه ؟؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*مش عارف اقلك اية 
لكن على حسب فكرى اكيد لو احنا بندور على اللى جوانا 
يسعدنا فى التغير يعنى انا مثلا شخصيتى كوميديان ورومانسيى 
بس مكئتب جداااااااااااا
مشائم فى اوقات كتير فبستفد من شخصيتى الكوميديا والورمانسية فى المسرح العام عندنا فى الكنيسة اهو عشان 
اخرج من الحالة اللى انا فيها دى

*​


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2012)

عايشين علشان نحب
وبعد ما نحب حبايبنا يشوفوا  حد تانى وقلبهم يروحله 
فيروحوا سايبنا وماشيين نزعل شويه ونتفلق شويه وبعدها نلاقى حد تانى نقول  هو ده اللى هيعوضنا اللى فات 
 ويتكرر نفس المشهد بشكل وبطريقه تانيه وهكذا 
لغيه ما نلاقى اللى يحبنا بجد بعد ما نكون كرهنا الحب وسنينه السودا ونتجوز ونستقر 
وبعدها هتبتدى الاهداف اللى عايشين علشانها تبان 
من اسرة سعيدة وبيت متفاهم 
عيشه كريمة وستر 
فرحة بيت كامل بتبقى متعلقه فى رقبه كل واحد فينا
لكن فى الوقت الحالى احنا متعلق فى رقابتنا فرحه اصحابنا 
واصحابنا واحنا معاهم حالنا زى الزفت  
فهنقعد ننكت ونهرج ونتدلع 
لغايه ما تيجى بنت الحلال اللى تلمنا وتقعدنا فى بيت نحافظ عليه ونبنى كنيسه صغننه كدة 
ونموت 
هى دى الحياة


----------



## mero_engel (4 مايو 2012)

احنا عايشين عشان ربنا لما خلقنا مكنش صدفه 
كان عايزنا نيجي 
عشان نحبه ونقرب منه ونفرحه بينا لانه ابونا السماوي اللي بيحبنا حب بدون شروط ولا قيوم او حبي مشروط
عشان لما اتخنق اجري عليه واقله يابابا ساعدني
عشان لما امتحن اقله يابابا نجحني 
عشان لما ببقي بعمل حاجه بقوله يابابا ارشدني 
يبقي اول عمل اننا نكون معاه ونوصل للحياه الابديه اللي فيها الفرح 
الحاجه التانيه لازم يكون كل واحد عارف هو عايز ايه وعنده طموح 
سوري علي الاطاله


----------



## joeseph.jesus (4 مايو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> احنا عايشين عشان ربنا لما خلقنا مكنش صدفه
> كان عايزنا نيجي
> عشان نحبه ونقرب منه ونفرحه بينا لانه ابونا السماوي اللي بيحبنا حب بدون شروط ولا قيوم او حبي مشروط
> عشان لما اتخنق اجري عليه واقله يابابا ساعدني
> ...


شكرا علي الاجابة لاني معرفتش اعمل لك تقييم :thnk0001:


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2012)

نفسي اكون مسيحي قال:


> شكرا علي الاجابة لاني معرفتش اعمل لك تقييم :thnk0001:


اعتبر التقييم وصل ياريس


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مايو 2012)

> أحنا عايشين ليه ؟؟ أيه فى الحياة يستحق أننا نصحى كل يوم بتلهف أننا نعيشها عشانه ؟؟؟


​عندما كان العمر يمضي بلحظات جميله سعيده كلها فرح كلها نشوه للمستقبل الضاحك الجميل الذي لا يموت..
كنت احيا دون أن أسال نفسي لما جعل الله عمري محدودا ...؟
.لما تأتي لحظه فيها اصارع الموت وأجذب بكل قوه روحي كي تبقي فى جسدي..
 وأقول لها...
 اهدئي ...ا
رجوكي...
 لا تتركيني ....!!
غدا هناك المزيد والمزيد من السعاده....!
غدا سأقابل حبيبتي,, واخرج مع صديقي ,,واسافر فى رحله ترفيهيه ..واقضي اجمل يوم فى حياتي..
لكني تذكرت ان روحي لا تستمع الا لخالقها وعندما يطلبها لن ترد له أمر وستتركني علي حالي الذي طلبت فيه..
تذكرت ان العمر وان طال فأنه قد طالت معه سنون وايام الخطايا الثقيله
 التي تجذب كتفاي لأصابع قدمي من ثقلها حتي يسف فمي تراب الأرض
 عاجز علي الوقوف لينتصب ظهري 
انظر الي امامي كي اري الوجود ولا اري سواد من احتضان وجهي وعيناي للارض ..
فوجدت روحي تزهق مني لا اجد فى ردها لجسدي سبيل ..
ولكني حينها سلمت امري لمن جافيته دائما وأنكرت خلاصه ومحبته لكل البشر ..
فتضرعت له باكيا ان يلهمني سبيله الأبدي الذي لا خوف فيه من أن تنقضي ايامي الجميله فى محبته الأبديه..
فقبلني له أبن وخلص وسكن بهيكل روحي وبدأت تعود روحي لمكانها شيء فشيء ..تنهم من عطاياه ما لا يحصيه عقل...
فوجدت خطايا الماضي تطاردني ..ووجدت فى نفسي لها اشتهاء...
فتذكرت انه الشيطان يجذبني لأحضانه ففيها مطلبي وفيها شهواتي..
وتذكرت ايضا اني انتظر مع يسوع لقاء فيه يخبرني انه قد صارت لي فى ملكوت السموات نصيب ..
اعيش فى نعيم محبته حياه لا تنتهي ليس فيها ملل او ضيق او مشاعر سوي المحبه..
فما كان دون نقيض سيعود حتما دون نقيض..
فالفرحه سيموت نقيضها الحزن..والسعاده سيموت نقيضها الضيق..والحب سيموت نقيض الكره..والعطاء سيموت نقيضه الجفاء..وغني الروح سيموت نقيضه غني الزيف..
وكل ما هو من الرب سيعود للرب وكل ما هو للشيطان سيموت مع الشيطان..
ولكني صرت اواجه تعب ومشقه فى تحمل دنيويات ..صار يومي طويل جدا لا يريد ان ينتهي ..ماذا افعل وفيما انهي يومي..
قد اكون ممن عاش حياه ترفيهيه لا يوجد فيها مشقه وعناء فة تلبية حاجياتي ..
حينها سيصبح يومي مملوء بطلبات وأجابات لمن هو يتولي مسئوليتي..
وعلي حسب ما تكون فيه طلباتي يكون يومي..
ربما يكون يومي مضغوط الي حدا لا استطيع فيه الرد علي سؤالك..
وربما يكون يومي فارغ جدا لدرجة اني اقضي معظمه فى الرد علي مشاركتك..


> ما أنا عارفة انها مملة بس أكيد فيها حاجة حلوة تخلينا باقيين عليها و عايشينها !!


لو أن فيها شيء واحد جميل يجعلنا نتمسك بها ..لمللنا هذا الشيء بعد فتره لعدم وجود ما يسلي يومنا غيره..
عناية الله، الاطمئنان، عدم الخوف، الرب الراعي الصالح، السلام والراحة مع الله، حسنات الله لنا، عطايا الله، بركة الرب، الله معنا، عون الله لنا، محبة الله لنا، إرشاد الله لنا، معونة الله للإنسان، بركة الرب ​
لي عوده مستفيضه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2012)

*غيرى رقمك ...*
*وسيبك من العيال المكتئبة دى ....وانتى مش تفكرى عايشين لية *
*شالله ما عنهم ماعاشوا ....هى ناقصة *


----------



## aymonded (4 مايو 2012)

[ من يضيع منه هدفه يضل، يتوه، لا يعرف شماله من يمينه ]

لماذا نعيش ولماذا نحيا ولماذا نُصاب بالروتين ونصل لحدّ الكآبة
سؤال مطروح أمام كل قلب وليس للعقل في الأساس، ولا ينبغي أن نقول المفروض أن نعيش لأجل كذا وكذا، قبل أن نغوص في داخل أنفسنا لننظر لما نحيا الآن وماذا نُريد كهدف في حياتنا ولا يقل أحد أصل المفروض وينبغي ويتحتم ولابدَّ من أن ... الخ 
لأن كل هذا كلام في الخيال وليس في الواقع العملي المُعاش، لأن الفكر لا يُعطي حياة بل العكس هو الصحيح
الحياة تُعطي فكر مستنير لأنه رائي ويعرف من أين أتى وإلى أين يذهب وما هو غرضه وما هو هدفه

[ أعلم من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب وأما أنتم فلا تعلمون من أين آتي ولا إلى أين أذهب ] (يوحنا 8: 14)
طبعاً ده كان رد الرب على اليهود ولكن هذا الرد عنا ليس ببعيد، لأننا عرفنا مسيح الكتب فقط
ولم نعرف مسيح الحياة حياً في داخلنا فنعلم من نحن وإلى أين نذهب، بالرؤيا والإعلان !!!
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

*ببساطه 
عايشين نعلم ونتعلم 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مايو 2012)

مش عارف بجد عايشين ليه
بس كل اللى متأكد منه
انى عايش عشان اكون مختلف
مش عايش زيي زي ال60 مليون شاب اللى فى مصر !


----------



## bob (4 مايو 2012)

*!!!!!!!!!! *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 مايو 2012)

استكمالاً لمشاركتي الأولي..
لو أن فيها شيء واحد جميل يجعلنا نتمسك بها ..لمللنا هذا الشيء بعد فتره لعدم وجود ما يسلي يومنا غيره..
عناية الله، الاطمئنان، عدم الخوف، الرب الراعي الصالح، السلام والراحة مع الله، حسنات الله لنا، عطايا الله، بركة الرب، الله معنا، عون الله لنا، محبة الله لنا، إرشاد الله لنا، معونة الله للإنسان، بركة الرب​الشيء الوحيد الذي يمكننا ان نعيشه وننعم به دون ملل او ضيق هو ..المحبه 
فنحن نجد منذ ان خلق ادم وحواء وسقطا علي الأرض وعاشا عليها نتيجة الخطيئه..
نجد هنا ان كل انسان هو من نسل ادم وحواء قد اتي ..
وفى نسل ادم وحواء نجد القصص والحكم والمواعظ..
ونجد ظهور انبياء تدعو لمعرفة الله الحق ..
وفي يوم ما تجلي الرب للجميع ...تجلي لجميع البشر من نسل ادم وحواء..وأخبرهم انه سيحمل عنهم الخطيئه التي تضاعفت وتزايدت بعد خطيئة ادم وحواء...وبالفعل قدم رب المجد الخلاص للبشريه كلها بصلبه وتعذيبه وقد قدم هذا محبة فى البشريه وليعلموا انهم قد طهروا من الخطيئه فيجب ان نبتعد عنها لانه فى ارتكابنا له جحود ونكران لما قدمه لنا من خلاص...
وبعد توالي الأجيال قد يكون تناسي معظم البشر ما حدث فى الأجيال الماضيه وما تبقي لدينا يكون قصه او حدث حدث فى الماضي نذكره ونسمعه علي انه قصه دون النظر فى كونه حدث يجب ان نتعلم منه...
وعندما يبدأ يوم جديد للفرد ..قد ينهيه فى اشياء كثيره تختلف بحسب كل انسان ...وبحسب جدوله اليومي..
وربما تعتبر الأعمال اليوميه هي التحدي الأكبر والعقبه الأكبر التي نحاول تخطيها لكي نتذكر الله دائما ونقترب منه....
بعد ان عرفنا ان محبته هي الخلاث الذي قدمه لنا ولن يقدمه احد اخر غيره,,
يصبح لدينا رغبه فى رد الجميل الذي لا نتسطيع رده سوي بأن نتبع طريق خلاصه..
فمهما كان اليوم مليء بالأعمال والمشقات..ومهما كان اليوم ترفيهي لا نجد فيه ما يسلينا..
ففي كلتا الحالتين نحتاج ان نجد لحظه فيها نتضرع الي رب المجد يسوع المسيح ..كي يسكب فى ارواحنا محبته..
ففي محبته نجد الكثير والكثير من المواهب التي تتجلي لنا بتجلي يسوع فى ارواحنا ..
لأن الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله، وسيريه أعمالا أعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا أنتم
كثيرة هي عطايا الرب ونعمه علي البشر..
لو ان الأنسان يجعل لنفسه دور فى القصه لما وجد صعوبه فى تقبل الحياه..
فما دورنا نحن هنا فى هذا الدنيا... 
او كسؤالك..


> أحنا عايشين ليه ؟؟


لنعتبر اننا الجيل الثاني من ادم ..
هنا سنعرف تمام العلم انه منذ فتره ليست بالطويله من الزمن كان ابونا ادم وامنا حواء..
وقد جاءوا الي الأرض هنا كعقاب لخطيئتهم..ونحن ولدنا فى الأرض عن طريق الخطيئه..
ونتخلص منها بالمعموديه وتصبح لنا الشراكه فى الروح القدس,,
وما يجعل ابونا ادم وامنا حواء علي هذه الأرض (الخطيئه)​يجعلنا نحن ايضا علي الأرض عن طريق الخطيئه..ايضا,,
فوجود ادم وحواء علي الأرض كان عقاب لهم..اذا وجودنا نحن علي الأرض كنسل من ادم وحواء هو عقاب لنا ..لخطيئه نفعلها حينما نطيع الشيطان فى كثير من افعاله الشريره..وهنا نحتاج ان نتخلص من خطيئتنا بالعوده للماضي لنتذكر المسيح الذي صلب لأجل خطايانا وحررنا من الضلال ..
وعندما تصبح الروح اولا والعقل ثانيا حاضران وسط الماضي يشاهدان ما حدث من صلب وتعذيب لأجل ما ارتكبناه ونرتكبه وسنرتكبه من خطايا يرتعد الجسم خوفا من المقدم ويحاول بشتي الطرق عدم زيادة اتعاب المسيح والالامه بخطايانا..
فتصبح الروح مشرقه دوما بمحبة المسيح ..حينها نري البسمه تعتلي روحنا ووجوهنا لعدم الخوف من ما هو اتِ..
فنصبح متفائلين فرحين بتبشير يسوع لنا ويصبح العقل والقلب والنفس منغمس فى قدس المحبه يريد ان ينشرها فى كل مكان..
مواهب الرب كثيره لا تحصي..؟!!
نجد هنا ان مواهب الرب كثيره جدا فى حياتنا لا تحصي لو ذكرنا منها سنذكر ما قد استوعبه العقل وهو كثير ..
اولهم علي سبيل الذكر لا الحصر..
حضرتك طبيبه..
موهبه عظيمه جدا منحنا الرب اياها ووضعها فى معظم ابنائه بها نصلي للرب ان نكون سببا فى ابعاد الوجع والألم عن كل موجوع..
هو الطبيب الأعظم الذي لا ولن يصل لطبه وشفائه بشر,,كان يشفي بمجرد لمسه من يده..
وقد وضع فينا موهبته من خلال ان نتعلم كيفية استخدامها من خلال قضاء سنوات عديده فى الدراسه..
هنا للطبيب يوجد فرصه كبيره لأستخدام محبته فى الخدمه..
فمحبتك تجعلك مثلا تقدمين المشوره لمن يعاني تعب ما او مرض ما.. 
ووقتك الفارغ تستخدميه مثلا هنا فى الكنيسه لتقدمي المشوره والنصح لمن يريدها...
ووقتك خارج الكنيسه يمكنك ان تقضيه فى الاستمتاع بمواهب الرب الأخري...(الرسم.. الكتابه ..المساعده فى اعمال المنزل..مذاكره لأخواتك)
اشياء كثيره جدا لو فكرنا فيها سنجد انها تكون أعظم استفاده للوقت بدافع المحبه التي لا تتطلب مقابل محبه فى المسيح..
نجد ان حضرتك لديكي موهبة الكتابه مثلا..فممكن ان تقضي وقت فراغك فى  ان  تغوصي بخيالك فى  تأملات فى خلق يسوع وتنشري احساسك بها وبعظمتها من خلال كتاباتك..وجود المحبه فى قلوبنا ايضا يمنحنا التفكير فى المشاعر التي تكون بداخلنا تجاه اشخاص..فيمكننا ان نستخدم مواهب الرب فى التعبير كتابيا عن محبتنا للبشر والأشخاص...
هناك المهندس ايضا وهناك المدرس وهناك العامل..
لكل بشر موهبه قد اعطاها له الرب يسوع يستخدمها فى الحصول علي رزقه ويستخدمها فى اعمال المحبه ايضا..
لكن يجب ان نتذكر دوما ان دورنا فى القصه محدود ولا نعرف متي ينتهي ..فيجب ان تكون كل اعمالنا تقودها المحبه والخير..
وقد نفكر فلا نجد ما نفعله ..وحينها عندما تنتهي من الدنيا كل ما منحنا الرب ان نراه ونلمسه ونتأمله ..فهناك كتابه المقدس نمسك به ونقرأه لنري فيه ما يشددنا ويقوينا من ايات تعطينا القدره علي العودره مجددا للدخول فى تحدي مع ملل الحياه وروتينها..
::::::::::::::

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس

الفصل / الأصحاح الثاني عشر



1 وأما من جهة المواهب الروحية أيها الإخوة، فلست أريد أن تجهلوا

2 أنتم تعلمون أنكم كنتم أمما منقادين إلى الأوثان البكم، كما كنتم تساقون

3 لذلك أعرفكم أن ليس أحد وهو يتكلم بروح الله يقول: يسوع أناثيما. وليس أحد يقدر أن يقول: يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس

4 فأنواع مواهب موجودة ، ولكن الروح واحد

5 وأنواع خدم موجودة، ولكن الرب واحد

6 وأنواع أعمال موجودة ، ولكن الله واحد، الذي يعمل الكل في الكل

7 ولكنه لكل واحد يعطى إظهار الروح للمنفعة

8 فإنه لواحد يعطى بالروح كلام حكمة، ولآخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد

9 ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد، ولآخر مواهب شفاء بالروح الواحد

10 ولآخر عمل قوات، ولآخر نبوة، ولآخر تمييز الأرواح، ولآخر أنواع ألسنة، ولآخر ترجمة ألسنة

11 ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه، قاسما لكل واحد بمفرده، كما يشاء

12 لأنه كما أن الجسد هو واحد وله أعضاء كثيرة، وكل أعضاء الجسد الواحد إذا كانت كثيرة هي جسد واحد، كذلك المسيح أيضا

13 لأننا جميعنا بروح واحد أيضا اعتمدنا إلى جسد واحد، يهودا كنا أم يونانيين، عبيدا أم أحرارا، وجميعنا سقينا روحا واحدا

14 فإن الجسد أيضا ليس عضوا واحدا بل أعضاء كثيرة

15 إن قالت الرجل: لأني لست يدا، لست من الجسد. أفلم تكن لذلك من الجسد

16 وإن قالت الأذن: لأني لست عينا، لست من الجسد. أفلم تكن لذلك من الجسد

17 لو كان كل الجسد عينا، فأين السمع؟ لو كان الكل سمعا، فأين الشم

18 وأما الآن فقد وضع الله الأعضاء، كل واحد منها في الجسد، كما أراد

19 ولكن لو كان جميعها عضوا واحدا، أين الجسد

20 فالآن أعضاء كثيرة، ولكن جسد واحد

21 لا تقدر العين أن تقول لليد: لا حاجة لي إليك. أو الرأس أيضا للرجلين: لا حاجة لي إليكما

22 بل بالأولى أعضاء الجسد التي تظهر أضعف هي ضرورية

23 وأعضاء الجسد التي نحسب أنها بلا كرامة نعطيها كرامة أفضل. والأعضاء القبيحة فينا لها جمال أفضل

24 وأما الجميلة فينا فليس لها احتياج. لكن الله مزج الجسد، معطيا الناقص كرامة أفضل

25 لكي لا يكون انشقاق في الجسد، بل تهتم الأعضاء اهتماما واحدا بعضها لبعض

26 فإن كان عضو واحد يتألم، فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه. وإن كان عضو واحد يكرم، فجميع الأعضاء تفرح معه

27 وأما أنتم فجسد المسيح، وأعضاؤه أفرادا

28 فوضع الله أناسا في الكنيسة: أولا رسلا، ثانيا أنبياء، ثالثا معلمين، ثم قوات، وبعد ذلك مواهب شفاء، أعوانا، تدابير، وأنواع ألسنة

29 ألعل الجميع رسل؟ ألعل الجميع أنبياء؟ ألعل الجميع معلمون؟ ألعل الجميع أصحاب قوات

30 ألعل للجميع مواهب شفاء؟ ألعل الجميع يتكلمون بألسنة؟ ألعل الجميع يترجمون

31 ولكن جدوا للمواهب الحسنى. وأيضا أريكم طريقا أفضل
​ 
طبعا الكل يعرفها وقرأها ولست الشخص الذي يذكر بهذه الأيات..

عندما نقرأ مثل هذه الأيات نري كم هي عظيمه محبة الرب لنا 



> 26 فإن كان عضو واحد يتألم، فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه. وإن كان عضو واحد يكرم، فجميع الأعضاء تفرح معه
> 
> 27 وأما أنتم فجسد المسيح، وأعضاؤه أفرادا
> 
> ...



نجد هنا اني كفرد فى العالم اذا انا حزء من جسد المسيح المتجسد فى روح البشر وعضو منه يستخدمني حسب نقاء روحي 
فلو اني وظفت يومي فى اشياء محبه للخدمه ستأتي علي مرحلة اصلي فيه للرب ان يمنحني مزيد من الوقت لأكمال الخدمه فى محبته..
لو ان اجابة هذا السؤال تختلف بحسب الجدول اليومي لكل شخص ..فهناك شيئان اساسيان نعيش لأجلهما..
لحظة الخلاص الحقيقي..وهي تمر بمرور العمر أن لم نحصل عليها قبلو انتهائه ..ولحظة فراق الحياه ففيها نكون سعداء او تعساء ..فسنكون سعداء ان وجدنا الخلاص فى الدنيا وسنكون اكثر سعاده لأننا سنكون فى ملكوت السماء ننعم بالمحبه الأبديه..وسنكون تعساء لأننا سنجذب الروح للعوده للجسد كي نغير من افعالنا لكنها لن تستمع لنا وتتركنا بعد ان تركنا الخلاص ..​


----------



## ميرنا (5 مايو 2012)

انا عايشة اتامل مواقف الله فى حياتى 
بتحصل حاجات غريبة جداا من الله وفى نفس الوقت رائعة هحكيلك حاجة صغيرة من كام يوم حسيت الضيقات زادت عليا اوى كنت فاتحة المنتدى بس سرحت ودموعى نزلت وقلت لربنا انتا نسيتنى وسيبتنى قاعدة فى اوضة فيها شباك لقيت قدام الشباك فجاه كمية عصافير يمكن 5 وقفو قدام الشباك وكل مقول لربنا انتا نسيتى يصوصو بصوت عالى اوى نظام زعيق يعنى وفى الاخر اتنين منهم قعدة يطيرو عاوزين يدخلو الاوضة بس بيرجعو ع قد مكنت بعيط ع قد مفرحت جداا فى لمحة بسيطة العصفور قالى هو مش نسينى انا هينساكى انتى بس بعصبية حتى اخويا استغرب من المنظر وقفين قدام الشباك وبيصوصو بصوت عالى قالى فى ايه قلتله ابدا مظاهرة بس فعلا اتعزيت وخدى عندك مواقف من كدا كتيرر بس فعلا كان رهيب 
زى مقالت ميرو احنا مش مخلوقين صدفة ولا تحصيل حاصل ربنا خلق لينا هدف فى الحياة وهو تمجيد اسم الرب


----------



## Critic (5 مايو 2012)

عايش علشان انمو وانضج واختبر ملئ الحياة بكل مشاعرها واختبارتها وألمها وسعادتها , كمقدمة وتهييئ للأبدية


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 مايو 2012)

*انا عايشه ليه 

**1- عايشه عشان نفسى احقق اهدافى طموحى واحلامى *
*2- عايشه عشان ربنا عشان لما اموت اكون ضمنت انى هرتاح فى ابديتى

**حاجه بسيطه  يااختى مش معقده كل ما بالامر ان الا خالى عمل او عنده مشكله تقيله او رتم الحياه عنده واحده او مشعارف يوصل لحاجه يااما لضيق اليد او لظروفه او لحاجات كتير او حد زعلان من حاله ومش راضى عنها  بيبقى حاسس الاحساس دة ويفضل يسأل نفسه اسئله كتير بيكون عارف حلها بس تايه عنها  فى ناس بقى حققت الشرط الاول وهو كل اهدافها واحلامها وسألوا نفسهم تيب و ماذا بعد ؟ّّ!! *
*حسوا بااحساس ان الدنيا بتصغر فى عنيهم عشان كدة لازم الشرط التانى عيش عشان ربنا فيملى حياتك باهداف جميله ومفيده وعمرك ما هتحس بوحده ولا الم ولا اى حاجه 

**ودة الا انا بحاول وبجاهد انى اعمله جايز بفشل كتير وبقع اكتر واتخنق  وابقى مش طايقه نفسى بس بحاول اخرج نفسى من المود دة بسرعه لانه روح يأس بيزرعه ابليس جوايا  *
*ربنا يباركك سؤال رائع*​


----------



## white.angel (5 مايو 2012)

*خدى اجابتين :*

*الاولى من المنظور الروحى : *
*وهو ان ربنا خلقك عشان بيحبك .. 
خلقك عشان تختبرى السعاده الحقيقه .. 
عشان تتمتعى بحبه *
*ودة كتير مننا مش بيعيشه لاننا بمنتهى
 البساطه معرفناش ربنا على حقيقته *


*السبب التانى النفسى : *
*انتى عايشه عشان تحققى ذاتك وتحققى هدفك 
"فى حالة انك انسانه عمليه " *
*عايشه عشان تعملى تغيير وتؤدى رساله .. 
لازم تكتشفيها بنفسك .. وتؤديها على اكمل وجه *

*انما اللى يقولك احنا عايشين ليه .. احنا جينا الارض صدفه .. 
الحياه القتنا فى وادى الالام .. *
*دى ناس سلبيه .. عايزه تاكل وتنام و ...... D:*
*ودول فكك منهم لانهم انهزاميين *​


----------



## مينا إيليا (5 مايو 2012)

الذي يعيش بلا هدف  فأن حياته تكون مملة زثقيلة عليه " البابا شنودة "
أعرف"ي" هدفك


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2012)

من وجهة نظرى 
الحياة هى اختبار 
وعايش علشان اجتاز هذا الاختبار بحلو وبمره وان كان المر زياده شوية فا ده بيعتمد على اجتهادى 
لو فعلا مجتهد مش هحس بالمر لانه هيمر
فى حاجات حلو كتيير بتمر علينا فى الحياة بس طبيعتنا مش بتفتكر غير المؤلم وفى الغالب مش بيتنسى لكن الحلو كله مش بيتنسى لاء ده بيتمحى
عايش علشان استمتع بعمل الله فى حياتى واعين ربنا فى كل اعمالى وتصرفاتى 
لما اقرب منه اوى يجتاز بيا كل الاختبارات ولما ابعد احس بحمل رهيب
اعتقد ان ده السبب الافضل لاكون عايش له​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 مايو 2012)

عايشين لان هذا هو ارادة الرب ولا يمكن لنا ان نخالف ارادة الرب خلقنا فى هذه الحياة لكى نعمر الارض وهى مرحلة اختبار لنا ننجح فى الاختبار او نسقط


----------



## نغم (5 مايو 2012)

عايشين لاننا ولدنا وفى داخلنا رغبة فى اعماقنا اننا نعيش الحياة وهذه الرغبة بكل تاكيد هى من الله

واللى يدفعنا كل يوم نصحى ونكافح هى اهدافنا وطموحاتنا المدفونة بأعماقنا تدفعنا نواصل الحياة حتى نخرجها للنور وبذلك نكون حققنا ذاتنا
كل ماتعلم الانسان ووصل لاعماق الحياة واكتشف مشاعر وامور عميقة جدا كلما هيحب اكتر واكتر وجوده على الارض حتى 

يكتشف الاكثر عمقا لان الحياة مالها عمق محدد وكل منا يصل لعمق على قد قدراته ..

انا شخصيا عايشه حتى اختبر اعماق عمق كل شى حولى وفى الاشخاص وفى ذاتى 

كل يوم ادخل لعمق فكرة او احساس انشد اكتر للبقاء حتى اصل اكتر لباطن الحياة لانى اؤمن انه كل اعماق واسرار الحياة اللى انا 

اكتشفتها لليوم ماهى الا بداية اعماق الحياة ..

ومع كل عمق فى اختبار لنوع من انواع الذة والمتعة والالم واحاسيس اخرى يصعب شرحها او وصفها انما فقط عيشها ..

التواصل اليوميى مع الله يشد الانسان انه يستكمل مسيرته مع الله لان كل يوم يتعلم ويفهم شخصية وتعاملات الله 

وكل مرة نقول انا فهمت ردود وتصرفات الله كلما نكتشف اننا مازلنا فى السطح من معرفته ولذلك ننقاد للعمق معه فنختبر احاسيس مميزة

علاقة حب حقيقة نقية بدون زيف او رياء تعطى الانسان نظرة جديدة للحياة وحب للبقاء يشده كل يوم لاختبار اعماق جديدة تجعله يرغب يعيش اكتر حتى يشوف اكتر

او علاقة صداقة كذلك تجعل الانسان يكتشف امور حياتية كانت مختفية عن نظره من قبل 

او ابسط علاقة واكثرها تواجد هى علاقة الانسان بنفسه وكيف يحسن نفسه ويطور قدراته وكيف يكافح من اجل احلامه وطموحه 

وكل منا له مايشده للبقاء وطول مااحنا عايشين طول ماهتوجد لنا الحياة اشياء تجذبنا بيها حتى نرغب فى العيش اكتر


----------



## the shepherd (5 مايو 2012)

*صعب جداً نلاقي اجابتين متشابهتين لسؤال زي دة .*
و السبب بيرجع لان دعوة الله لكل شخص و الهدف من حياته بيختلف من شخص لاخر . لكل مننا فكر و طريق و احلام و طموحات و اهتمامات مختلفة و بأختصار كل واحد فينا ليه حياة مميزة فمينفعش نوحد هدف من الحياة عام يصلح للكل الا الهدف الروحي البحت و هو " الحياة الابدية " اما الاهداف و الاسباب الاخري الاجتماعية و النفسية و غيرها فزي ما قلت بتختلف من واحد للتاني فسببي غير سببك غير سبب صاحبك المكتئب و مينفعش اعيش انا بحلم او هدف اوسبب شخص تاني غيري و يمكن دة الي بيسبب الملل اني بحيا دعوة غير دعوتي الي ربنا اداني المواهب و القدرات المناسبة ليها . ​ 
في اعضاء قالت عايشين علشان نحب و ناس قالت علشان ننمو و ناس نستمتع و و و و ........ لن تنتهي الاسباب و لن تصلح للجميع فكل انسان يختار ما يناسبه ما يعطي لحياته الخاصة قيمة و متعة خاصة . و علشان كدة مش هقول علي اسبابي لانها لا تصلح لغيري . فحتي من اتفقوا علي انهم يحيوا من اجل الحب سيختلفوا علي نوعية الحب و جوهره و طريقة الحصول عليه و التعبير عنه و الي اخره . ​ 
لكنو المشكلة صدقيني ان الواحد لما بيجيله اكتئاب دايما بيسأل نفسه السؤال دة بدل ما يسأل نفسه هو انا مكتئب ليه ؟ هل سبب روحي ام نفسي ام ظروف ام ام ام .... و كأن من الاسهل اننا نلوم ربنا علي مشكلتنا و نقوله بطريقة غير مباشرة انت السبب خلقتني ليه اديني مكتئب اهو و مش مبسط . بدل ما يتحمل هو مسؤلية اكتئابة و يحاول يكتشف اسبابه و يعالجها يصب غضبه نحو الله . متناسياً تلك الحقيقية ان الله المحب يتألم بشدة من اجل آلام ابنه الشخصية .​ 
و لكن في ظل كل تلك الاسباب يجب ان يضع الانسان نصب عينيه تحذير الكتاب المقدس 
" لانه ماذا ينتفع الانسان ان ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه "​ 
معلش انا عارف اني اجابتي يمكن روحية بشكل اكبر رغم انه سؤال وجداني لكن الحياة وحدة واحدة لا تتجزء . و كل الجوانب بتأثر علي بعض مفيش جانب منفصل عن الاخر .​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *مش عارف اقلك اية
> لكن على حسب فكرى اكيد لو احنا بندور على اللى جوانا
> يسعدنا فى التغير يعنى انا مثلا شخصيتى كوميديان ورومانسيى
> بس مكئتب جداااااااااااا
> ...



وجهة نظر برضه  نورت الموضوع يا سمير 



oesi no قال:


> عايشين علشان نحب
> وبعد ما نحب حبايبنا يشوفوا  حد تانى وقلبهم يروحله
> فيروحوا سايبنا وماشيين نزعل شويه ونتفلق شويه وبعدها نلاقى حد تانى نقول  هو ده اللى هيعوضنا اللى فات
> ويتكرر نفس المشهد بشكل وبطريقه تانيه وهكذا
> ...



خلاص موتنا و احنا قاعدين يا جوجو و ارتحت :spor22: عقدتنى فى الحياة يا اخى :a63: نورت الموضوع يا سيدى



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *غيرى رقمك ...*
> *وسيبك من العيال المكتئبة دى ....وانتى مش تفكرى عايشين لية *
> *شالله ما عنهم ماعاشوا ....هى ناقصة *



هههههههههه جيبت من الاخر انت ... على اعتبار ان العيب فيهم مش فى انى مش لاقية اجابة ... منطق برضه ... منورنى على طول يا دودى :flowers:



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ببساطه
> عايشين نعلم ونتعلم
> *​



يارايق .... ياعياد انا عارفة عايشين نعلم و نتعلم و يتعلم علينا برضه ... بس هل دة هدف يخلينا نصحى كل يوم و عندنا طاقة كدة مستنيين اليوم الجديد !!! نورت الموضوع يا باشا :smil12:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 مايو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> احنا عايشين عشان ربنا لما خلقنا مكنش صدفه
> كان عايزنا نيجي
> عشان نحبه ونقرب منه ونفرحه بينا لانه ابونا السماوي اللي بيحبنا حب بدون شروط ولا قيوم او حبي مشروط
> عشان لما اتخنق اجري عليه واقله يابابا ساعدني
> ...



اكيد ربنا مخلقناش عبث يعنى معاكى جدا فى كدة ... لكن ربنا مخلقناش بهدف اننا نعبده و نحبه ربنا مُرفَع عن كدة تماما .. احنا اللى محتاجين نعبده مش هو اللى خالقنا عشان يعمل علينا إله .. دى بس اعتراضى معاكى مش اكتر .. و اكيد محتاجين اهداف و طموح بس اوقات فى زحمة الحياة بنتوه شوية !! ميرسيه على مشاركتك يا قمراية و نورتى الموضوع 



aymonded قال:


> [ من يضيع منه هدفه يضل، يتوه، لا يعرف شماله من يمينه ]
> 
> لماذا نعيش ولماذا نحيا ولماذا نُصاب بالروتين ونصل لحدّ الكآبة
> سؤال مطروح أمام كل قلب وليس للعقل في الأساس، ولا ينبغي أن نقول المفروض أن نعيش لأجل كذا وكذا، قبل أن نغوص في داخل أنفسنا لننظر لما نحيا الآن وماذا نُريد كهدف في حياتنا ولا يقل أحد أصل المفروض وينبغي ويتحتم ولابدَّ من أن ... الخ
> ...



من اروع الاجابات اللى قريتها بجد يا استاذى .... ربنا يباركك و ميرسيه جدا على مشاركتك نفعتنى بيها جدا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 مايو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مش عارف بجد عايشين ليه
> بس كل اللى متأكد منه
> انى عايش عشان اكون مختلف
> مش عايش زيي زي ال60 مليون شاب اللى فى مصر !



80 مليون يا مينا مش 60 كترو من زمان مش واخد بالك انت :smil12: نورت الموضوع يا مون 



bob قال:


> *!!!!!!!!!! *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> *​



افادكم الله يا بوب ... دة ايه الفصاحة دى كلها :a82: بس انا فهمت قصدك خلاص :t33: نورتنى بالمرور العجيب دة يا بوب 



ميرنا قال:


> انا عايشة اتامل مواقف الله فى حياتى
> بتحصل حاجات غريبة جداا من الله وفى نفس الوقت رائعة هحكيلك حاجة صغيرة من كام يوم حسيت الضيقات زادت عليا اوى كنت فاتحة المنتدى بس سرحت ودموعى نزلت وقلت لربنا انتا نسيتنى وسيبتنى قاعدة فى اوضة فيها شباك لقيت قدام الشباك فجاه كمية عصافير يمكن 5 وقفو قدام الشباك وكل مقول لربنا انتا نسيتى يصوصو بصوت عالى اوى نظام زعيق يعنى وفى الاخر اتنين منهم قعدة يطيرو عاوزين يدخلو الاوضة بس بيرجعو ع قد مكنت بعيط ع قد مفرحت جداا فى لمحة بسيطة العصفور قالى هو مش نسينى انا هينساكى انتى بس بعصبية حتى اخويا استغرب من المنظر وقفين قدام الشباك وبيصوصو بصوت عالى قالى فى ايه قلتله ابدا مظاهرة بس فعلا اتعزيت وخدى عندك مواقف من كدا كتيرر بس فعلا كان رهيب
> زى مقالت ميرو احنا مش مخلوقين صدفة ولا تحصيل حاصل ربنا خلق لينا هدف فى الحياة وهو تمجيد اسم الرب



  يا بختك برعاية ربنا ليكى ... صليلى بابا يسوع يسمعنى زيك كدة  نورتينى يا قمراية 



Critic قال:


> عايش علشان انمو وانضج واختبر ملئ الحياة بكل مشاعرها واختبارتها وألمها وسعادتها , كمقدمة وتهييئ للأبدية




مممممم هدف حلو برضه بس اوقات بنمل المشاعر و الالام بنتعب و نوصل لمرحلة الزهد فى الحياة !! ساعتها يبقى نوصل لنشاطنا السابق ازاى يا كوكو ؟؟؟؟ نورتنى يا كريتيك


----------



## aymonded (6 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> من اروع الاجابات اللى قريتها بجد يا استاذى .... ربنا يباركك و ميرسيه جدا على مشاركتك نفعتنى بيها جدا



ويبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك بفيض سيل النعمة
نحن فقط نحتاج أن نُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *انا عايشه ليه
> 
> **1- عايشه عشان نفسى احقق اهدافى طموحى واحلامى *
> *2- عايشه عشان ربنا عشان لما اموت اكون ضمنت انى هرتاح فى ابديتى
> ...



ميرسيه يا جلاكسى ربنا يباركك  نورتى الموضوع



white.angel قال:


> *خدى اجابتين :*
> 
> *الاولى من المنظور الروحى : *
> *وهو ان ربنا خلقك عشان بيحبك ..
> ...



ردك رائع بجد يا وايت ربنا يباركك يا قمر و خصوصا هدف الله من الخلق دى عجبتنى اوى  نورتى الموضوع ياقمر 



مينا إيليا قال:


> الذي يعيش بلا هدف  فأن حياته تكون مملة زثقيلة عليه " البابا شنودة "
> أعرف"ي" هدفك



جميلة يا مينا .. ميرسيه نورت الموضوع 



SALVATION قال:


> من وجهة نظرى
> الحياة هى اختبار
> وعايش علشان اجتاز هذا الاختبار بحلو وبمره وان كان المر زياده شوية فا ده بيعتمد على اجتهادى
> لو فعلا مجتهد مش هحس بالمر لانه هيمر
> ...



ماهو بيمر يا استاذى بس برضه بنحسه و بيأثر فينا ... نورت الموضوع  ربنا يبارك حضرتك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههههههه جيبت من الاخر انت ... على اعتبار *ان العيب فيهم مش فى انى مش لاقية اجابة *... منطق برضه ... منورنى على طول يا دودى :flowers:


*وهو المفروض انك تلاقى أجابة لشخص مصاب بالأكتئاب ؟*
*معلوماتى انك طبيبة بشرية مش نفسية ..*
*اللى يسأل السؤال ده تبقى علامات مرض الأكتئاب اللى بيؤدى الى أفكار عن الأنتحار ومحتاج علاج حقيقى ......والدى الله يرحمه جاله فترة من الفترات ...وتم العلاج بسهولة وشفى منه تماماً ...*
*وبعدين .....*
*مين دودى دة ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> عايشين لان هذا هو ارادة الرب ولا يمكن لنا ان نخالف ارادة الرب خلقنا فى هذه الحياة لكى نعمر الارض وهى مرحلة اختبار لنا ننجح فى الاختبار او نسقط



انا اسفة بس ربنا اللى قالى لكل حاجة كُن فيكون هيحتاجنا احنا نعمر الارض ؟؟!! مظنش ابدا ... ميرسيه يا حبيب على مشاركتك .. نورت الموضوع 



نغم قال:


> عايشين لاننا ولدنا وفى داخلنا رغبة فى اعماقنا اننا نعيش الحياة وهذه الرغبة بكل تاكيد هى من الله
> 
> واللى يدفعنا كل يوم نصحى ونكافح هى اهدافنا وطموحاتنا المدفونة بأعماقنا تدفعنا نواصل الحياة حتى نخرجها للنور وبذلك نكون حققنا ذاتنا
> كل ماتعلم الانسان ووصل لاعماق الحياة واكتشف مشاعر وامور عميقة جدا كلما هيحب اكتر واكتر وجوده على الارض حتى
> ...



اوقات الرغبة دى بتنطفى جوانا او بتقل شوية بسبب مشاغل الحياة و صعوبتها ... لكن اخر جزء بجد رائع ... ربنا يباركك و ميرسيه جدا على مشاركتك 



the shepherd قال:


> *صعب جداً نلاقي اجابتين متشابهتين لسؤال زي دة .*
> و السبب بيرجع لان دعوة الله لكل شخص و الهدف من حياته بيختلف من شخص لاخر . لكل مننا فكر و طريق و احلام و طموحات و اهتمامات مختلفة و بأختصار كل واحد فينا ليه حياة مميزة فمينفعش نوحد هدف من الحياة عام يصلح للكل الا الهدف الروحي البحت و هو " الحياة الابدية " اما الاهداف و الاسباب الاخري الاجتماعية و النفسية و غيرها فزي ما قلت بتختلف من واحد للتاني فسببي غير سببك غير سبب صاحبك المكتئب و مينفعش اعيش انا بحلم او هدف اوسبب شخص تاني غيري و يمكن دة الي بيسبب الملل اني بحيا دعوة غير دعوتي الي ربنا اداني المواهب و القدرات المناسبة ليها . ​
> في اعضاء قالت عايشين علشان نحب و ناس قالت علشان ننمو و ناس نستمتع و و و و ........ لن تنتهي الاسباب و لن تصلح للجميع فكل انسان يختار ما يناسبه ما يعطي لحياته الخاصة قيمة و متعة خاصة . و علشان كدة مش هقول علي اسبابي لانها لا تصلح لغيري . فحتي من اتفقوا علي انهم يحيوا من اجل الحب سيختلفوا علي نوعية الحب و جوهره و طريقة الحصول عليه و التعبير عنه و الي اخره . ​
> لكنو المشكلة صدقيني ان الواحد لما بيجيله اكتئاب دايما بيسأل نفسه السؤال دة بدل ما يسأل نفسه هو انا مكتئب ليه ؟ هل سبب روحي ام نفسي ام ظروف ام ام ام .... و كأن من الاسهل اننا نلوم ربنا علي مشكلتنا و نقوله بطريقة غير مباشرة انت السبب خلقتني ليه اديني مكتئب اهو و مش مبسط . بدل ما يتحمل هو مسؤلية اكتئابة و يحاول يكتشف اسبابه و يعالجها يصب غضبه نحو الله . متناسياً تلك الحقيقية ان الله المحب يتألم بشدة من اجل آلام ابنه الشخصية .​
> ...



شيبرد ... شابوه فعلا  جيبت الملخص المفيد  عجبنى اوى جزء ان ربما يكون سبب الملل اننا بنمشى فى طريق غيرنا  ميرسيه جدا يا صديقى على مشاركتك و ربنا ما يحرمنى من كلامك ابدا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وهو المفروض انك تلاقى أجابة لشخص مصاب بالأكتئاب ؟*
> *معلوماتى انك طبيبة بشرية مش نفسية ..*
> *اللى يسأل السؤال ده تبقى علامات مرض الأكتئاب اللى بيؤدى الى أفكار عن الأنتحار ومحتاج علاج حقيقى ......والدى الله يرحمه جاله فترة من الفترات ...وتم العلاج بسهولة وشفى منه تماماً ...*
> *وبعدين .....*
> *مين دودى دة ؟*



دلع عب حميد !!! :smil15:


----------



## joeseph.jesus (6 مايو 2012)

المهم انه يثق في الرب و هو هيخرج من حالته دي


----------



## My Rock (6 مايو 2012)

كل إنسان له أهدافه وطموحاته التي تمثل له ديمومة الحياة والتغلب على الروتين اليومي. هذه الأهداف تتغير مع تغير عوامل عديدة كالعمر والمجتمع والعلاقات العاطفية أو الإجتماعية والعمل الخ.
كل هذه عوامل "إجتماعية طبيعية" تكون كالمساعد في التغلب ضجر التكرار. لكن لا يعني عدم توفر هذه العوامل أن الإنسان فقد فرصته في الحياة وأصبح كالمحكوم عليه بالإعدام. نحن نعيش كجزء من مجموعات صغيرة وكبيرة، تبدأ من العائلة الصغيرة للعائلة الأكبر وهكذا. لنا واجب وحق الإنتماء لهذه المجاميع والإستمرار كجز منها.. كحق وكواجب.

هذا من الناحية الإجتماعية، أما من الناحية المسيحية، فلنا هدف أسمى وأكبر. لنا حق وواجب ان نعيش في المسيح شاهدين كارزين عنه وعن خلاصه. ما يجعلني اتغلب على روتين اليوم أن هناك شخصاً لم يذق طعم المسيح بعد وانا بيدي قارورة العسل. حلاوة المسيح في يومي تُنسيني روتين العمل او الدراسة او مشاكل العلاقات الإجتماعية او العائلية..
بالمسيح قادر ان أجعل يومي هدف مُتجدد..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مايو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> كل إنسان له أهدافه وطموحاته التي تمثل له ديمومة الحياة والتغلب على الروتين اليومي. هذه الأهداف تتغير مع تغير عوامل عديدة كالعمر والمجتمع والعلاقات العاطفية أو الإجتماعية والعمل الخ.
> كل هذه عوامل "إجتماعية طبيعية" تكون كالمساعد في التغلب ضجر التكرار. لكن لا يعني عدم توفر هذه العوامل أن الإنسان فقد فرصته في الحياة وأصبح كالمحكوم عليه بالإعدام. نحن نعيش كجزء من مجموعات صغيرة وكبيرة، تبدأ من العائلة الصغيرة للعائلة الأكبر وهكذا. لنا واجب وحق الإنتماء لهذه المجاميع والإستمرار كجز منها.. كحق وكواجب.
> 
> هذا من الناحية الإجتماعية، أما من الناحية المسيحية، فلنا هدف أسمى وأكبر. لنا حق وواجب ان نعيش في المسيح شاهدين كارزين عنه وعن خلاصه. ما يجعلني اتغلب على روتين اليوم أن هناك شخصاً لم يذق طعم المسيح بعد وانا بيدي قارورة العسل. حلاوة المسيح في يومي تُنسيني روتين العمل او الدراسة او مشاكل العلاقات الإجتماعية او العائلية..
> بالمسيح قادر ان أجعل يومي هدف مُتجدد..



هدف سامى بجد  ربنا يباركك يا استاذى و يساعدك فى تحقيق هدفك و يدينى انى اقدر اكون هدف زى حضرتك ... نورت الموضوع و اثريته برد حضرتك


----------

